# What do you pay for Slip Fees??



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm always curious to hear what people pay for slip fee's. I plan on moving south someday; kinda like to have a base for comparison. 

I've heard some horror stories, like florida. I remember talking to a fella on the plane to FL complaining that he couldn't find a slip and was stuck paying $2k a month+ until he could find somewhere else. Plus side he got to walk past Tiger's boat on the weekend.  
When my boat was in FL it was on a mooring in Palm Beach; cost nada. It was a beautiful location. 

I pay $1865/40' slip for 6 months all inclusive (for now). Water, electric, wifi 
That's a little bit high for the area. I've seen as low as $800 for a 35' slip/Inland lake.

I think i pay substantially less the most coastal areas.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The marina near my Ft Myers home charges $8-$10/foot per month plus tax. They have metered electric at the slip.

The marina where I keep my boat in RI charges $4K for the season (May - November) for my 35' boat.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am in the low rent district in Los Angeles harbor, So Cal. and I am at 9.00 a foot, free water, electric, laundry on site, no wifi though, the facilities are very clean and well kept up we have a patio with bbq and picnic tables. Also a small snack shop for Ice, beer, soda, chips, and a few used boat parts.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Slip rent rates vary substantially, often depending upon location. For example, you would hard pressed to find inexpensive rates in Annapolis, Miami, Fort Lauderdale, New York City, Mystic, etc... Yet, just a few hours sailing time from those locations you will find reasonable prices - it just takes a bit of legwork to find them.

Gary


----------



## TerryBradley (Feb 28, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to slip fees. Inland fees on the Great Lakes, Kentucky Lake seem ridiculously high when compared to places like the pnw. I pay 206 bucks a month for my Catalina 27 which includes water elect and wifi. Have a 34 ft Hunter costs me 234 a month. My Windrose 20 costs me nada as it sits on a trailer. But after seeing some of the costs and regulations associated with Florida and certain areas of the Right Coast; makes my infatuation with the PNW grow much stronger.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

TerryBradley said:


> Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to slip fees. Inland fees on the Great Lakes, Kentucky Lake seem ridiculously high when compared to places like the pnw. I pay 206 bucks a month for my Catalina 27 which includes water elect and wifi. Have a 34 ft Hunter costs me 234 a month. My Windrose 20 costs me nada as it sits on a trailer. But after seeing some of the costs and regulations associated with Florida and certain areas of the Right Coast; makes my infatuation with the PNW grow much stronger.


I'd hate to burst your PNW bubble, but those fees are lower than what you'd find in Seattle.

Shilshole(Seattle) -- 30' slip: $320/mo (for Catalina 27)
Shilshole(Seattle) -- 34' slip: $410/mo (for Hunter 34)
Everett (north suburb) -- 28' slip: $210/mo (for Catalina 27)
Everett (north suburb) -- 36' slip: $331/mo (for Hunter 34)
Oak Harbor (~2 hours from Seattle) -- 28' slip: $207/mo
Oak Harbor (~2 hours from Seattle) -- 36' slip: $276/mo
In the San Juans you'd be spending about $225-$275/mo for that Catalina 27, and $300-$350 for the Hunter.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

at the newest marina in Portland Oregon

40' slip $279:00
live aboard $125:00
metered elect. $.12/kw , (mine runs $20:00/summer $100:00/winter)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I pay $238 and change for a 32' boat, plus metered electric here in New Bern, NC, on a yearly contract. That includes free hotel level cable tv, use of the hotel fitness room, 10% discount on food at the restaurant, and free coffee in the morning. Part of the $238 is the standard pedestal fee of $15.95, no extra fee for liveaboard.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Alex W said:


> I'd hate to burst your PNW bubble, but those fees are lower than what you'd find in Seattle.
> 
> Shilshole(Seattle) -- 30' slip: $320/mo (for Catalina 27)
> Shilshole(Seattle) -- 34' slip: $410/mo (for Hunter 34)
> ...


I pay 192.24 in Bremerton for a 24 meters electric and an hours ferry ride from Seattle


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

$2600 for a 40' slip from May through Oct. on Lake Michigan w/ electric, water, wifi, pumpouts.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

newhaul said:


> I pay 192.24 in Bremerton for a 24 meters electric and an hours ferry ride from Seattle


I didn't want to look up every marina in Puget Sound, I just picked a couple from the higher to lower end.

The prices are similar to elsewhere in Puget Sound: 27' boat for $244, 34' boat for $307.

There is some very cheap moorage on Lake Union if you are lucky enough to find it. I had a 25' nominal, 27' LOA (including rudder and motor) on Lake Union at $175/mo. Very bare bones though, there wasn't electricity, water, or a toilet available.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

high season, 14000 pesos is for 40 ft slip....lol i anchor out...at 12.5 to one peso..is still a lot.... and in 
low season, i pay 4400-4200 pesos per month dependent on peso to dollar, as it is 28 cents per foot per day per month. weekly free heavy rainwater washoffs included at no extra charge, metered electricity. occasional natural blow dry effect.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

Dana Point Marina Company:

30' $503
35' $622
40' $727
45' $834

These are monthly rates. 3' overhang allowed, length is overall, including bowsprits, swim platforms. etc. 

Newport Beach is much higher. Long Beach municipal marinas are less.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Titusville, Florida is $8.00 per ft. per month plus a fee for liveaboard: The City of Titusville, Florida - Marina Homepage
I don't pay anything for dockage as it came with the house.:laugher


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Fees are all over the place on Barnegat Bay. For my 31, I got prices anywhere from $79 to $110/foot for the roughly 6 month season for most of the places I called. Most had a separate fee for cable and electric (typically electric was $200-$250 for the season). 

I found another marina about a 5 minute drive from my current, $95/foot marina that is $43/foot, including Wi-Fi. Electric is metered.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

We just moved from a "premium" marina at $4,200 a year to another marina just up river at $2,400 a year. Season is April through November.

This is on Forked River, Barnegat Bay.


----------



## Golfdad91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mobile Alabama $125 to $180. Water no electricity. I pay $150 for 29ft Columbia plus electricity. No meter, I get billed.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

TerryBradley said:


> Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to slip fees. Inland fees on the Great Lakes, Kentucky Lake seem ridiculously high when compared to places like the pnw. I pay 206 bucks a month for my Catalina 27 which includes water elect and wifi. Have a 34 ft Hunter costs me 234 a month. My Windrose 20 costs me nada as it sits on a trailer. But after seeing some of the costs and regulations associated with Florida and certain areas of the Right Coast; makes my infatuation with the PNW grow much stronger.


My Norsea 27 is at Kentucky Lake / Lake Barkley and paying $1950 for the year ($162.50 a Mo.) Not bad at all in my book.


----------



## ABH3 Boyer (Sep 27, 2012)

Buffalo NY on the western end of lake Erie. $1200 per season for a 30' dock with water. Electric is $100 more and the season is 5 months long. That works out to $240 per month. More than I would like to spend to park next to a floating platform but its about the same at the other marinas in the area. This year New York State Parks department is taking over the marina so I expect the cost will go up. Everything goes up when the state gets involved. Everyone on this side of the state would like it if NYC and its surrounding suburbs would become a separate state.


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

We have a slip in Channel Islands Harbor (apx 40-50 miles from L.A. CAL.) We are in the cheep seats at just under $10/ft. I can't get out at anything lower than .5 minus tide, (LOL)so there is no free lunch. The deep water slips are $14-16/ft. We have showers,club house, water included in the slip fee, electricity is metered. Just looking around I would say that the harbor is at 60/70% capacity. Lot's of open slips.

Brad 
Lancer 36


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

My slip on the Rappahannock (about 5 miles from the Chesapeake Bay) is about $2650 per year which includes water, electricity, and free pump out.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Try as much as $260/ft seasonally in Falmouth Harbor on the Cape. The season here if you stretch it could start as soon as now, and end in October. Translating, a 30 ft boat is $1300/month for 6 month season.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

$40/ft April-October, and $18.50/ft winter storage including hull clean haul and splash at Essington PA under the PHL runway approach close enough to see the treads on landing gear.


----------



## chrissailorman (Apr 20, 2010)

$65/ft town slip, Long Island south shore...$1400 for the entire season for a 22 foot sailboat on a floating dock. May 10- Nov 1st.
Includes dockside electric, water and 24/7 security plus parking. Ramp use, bathroom...Sweet!


----------



## TerryBradley (Feb 28, 2006)

Alex W said:


> I didn't want to look up every marina in Puget Sound, I just picked a couple from the higher to lower end.
> 
> The prices are similar to elsewhere in Puget Sound: 27' boat for $244, 34' boat for $307.
> 
> There is some very cheap moorage on Lake Union if you are lucky enough to find it. I had a 25' nominal, 27' LOA (including rudder and motor) on Lake Union at $175/mo. Very bare bones though, there wasn't electricity, water, or a toilet available.


That's what I like about Oak Harbor. Reasonable rates. Nice little town. Close to Seattle. Sail year round. A days hop to the islands. And if I feel really frisky easy trip up to Desolation sound or even on up to Alaska. Thirty minute drive to the mountains. You ain't poppin' my bubble atall. I've seen Florida and the Carolinas and the East Coast. I'm just partial to the PNW. But that's just me.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Key Largo:

Slip fees - $344
Gas from Fort Lauderdale to Key Largo - $20
Cost of a colada at the Cuban café - $2
The feeling you get driving over the Jewfish Creek bridge and into the Keys - priceless


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bene-
IIRC a couple of years ago, maybe 4-5 years ago, Broward County reported there were some 50,000 boats and only 10,000 dock spaces in the county, and Miami-Dade won't be any better. So the competition for dockage can be inten$e and then if you consider the options, it is all what the realtors say: "Location, location, location". 

AFAIK your choice is booze runs on the intracoastal, or else even more intense competition to dock near an inlet because everything else means "outside". And if the route to the inlet is plagued with bridges or no-wake zones or manatee warnings...even a couple of miles from an inlet, in a good protected spot, can mean an hour of dawdling before you can shake it loose.

Of course there are other counties, Florida is big enough to be many different places, so to speak.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be thankful you are not in Italy. You would be paying 3 - 6 times more!


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

$1352 for my 6 mo rental at the state park in Ithaca, 26' boat, with electric. I've seen better, I've seen worse. But I love the park and the town, so for the first couple years of shaking down the boat, it'll be plenty. Not sure what I'm doing for winter though, might store it at my uncles place, get some full painting going on or something.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

bigdogandy said:


> Key Largo:
> 
> Slip fees - $344
> Gas from Fort Lauderdale to Key Largo - $20
> ...


I love driving over the Jewfish Creek Bridge, but I love going through the bridge opening even more. I hope to do that again in the fall of 2015 - Damned I sure miss the keys.

Gary


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

It would be neat to see this on a map. Not specific marinas, per se, but maybe regional pricing.


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

Approx. $300 per month in San Diego (Mission Bay) for 30', includes electric and water,no wifi


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm about $1100 a season (roughly 6 months) for our little puddle in NE PA. No power, no water, no WIFI, but a sailboat to motorboat ratio of like 5:1.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

$374/month for 41' in North Florida with an added $150/month if living aboard for a $524.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Seaduction said:


> Titusville, Florida is $8.00 per ft. per month plus a fee for liveaboard: The City of Titusville, Florida - Marina Homepage
> I don't pay anything for dockage as it came with the house.:laugher


I love hearing some of these numbers being cited - makes the property taxes I pay here in NJ for waterfront seem a bit less onerous...


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

currently paying £50 a week for a 26 foot boat near Portsmouth

pontoon, showers, drying marina

lekkie extra

pretty bad






up in scotland I paid £200 for a whole winter on a drying pontoon, showers and free lekkie

not bad eh?

D


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

and for my second boat, t he ericson 35 mII in san diego that refused to sell, 130 per month covers mooring on the coronado roadstead moorings. 70 per month to a caretaker, and hopefully in june i dont have to do this anymore, as that is when my mortgage for this boat is satisfied by trade. whew.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

How is Dana Point so freakin expensive, more than San Diego and Long Beach..??

Strange...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

azguy said:


> How is Dana Point so freakin expensive, more than San Diego and Long Beach..??
> 
> Strange...


is in a posh area, is limited in size with zero growth factor capable, and between san diego and lost angels, is where the money is.. now, what else did you want to know......LARGE demand, no availability....lol. pure capitalism.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

zeehag said:


> is in a posh area, is limited in size with zero growth factor capable, and between san diego and lost angels, is where the money is.. now, what else did you want to know......LARGE demand, no availability....lol. pure capitalism.


That's definitely the issue on Cape Cod. The only cheap way out is a mooring, but in the desirable harbors with good no-bridge access, you may not live long enough to make it to the top of a mooring list.


----------



## Sn0wman (Jul 7, 2006)

West Grand Traverse Bay, Northern Michigan. $3200 for a 38 foot slip. Free water, electric, and semi usable WiFi. April 15-October. With a waiting list with 120 names on it.


----------



## anthony1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi All
I pay $300 for my 25ft boat for the season , May to October mind you I do not have any power, water, Wi-Fi. Nothing really in the way of services, but that's fine. What I do have is a safe place to moor the boat, even if the wind kicks up with a decent ramp to launch and retrieve, easy access to some good sailing and plenty of islands and bays to explore.
Sorry guys.
Anthony


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

jgeissinger said:


> Dana Point Marina Company:
> 
> 30' $503
> 35' $622
> ...


I was quoted over 700.00 per month @ two different marinas in Newport Beach, CA. I am in LA harbor @ 225.00 a little further away from home but better sailing and closer to Catalina


----------



## cptjak (Jun 24, 2007)

Mid Keys I pay $15.00 a foot summer $ 18.00 a foot
In season that includes wifi and tv must pay for 
power and water.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

azguy said:


> How is Dana Point so freakin expensive, more than San Diego and Long Beach..??
> 
> Strange...


Oceanside is @13.30 ft/mo. for a 26 ft slip

There isn't anything between Newport and San Diego except Dana Point and O-side so you can expect to pay premium (exception elitist Newport)


----------



## aelkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Port Dover, Ontario on the North Shore of Lake Erie:
C&C 35-1
30' finger dock, unlimited electricity and water. Lit docks at night, secure marina.
About $2200 for the season, which runs April 15 - Oct 31.

Not the cheapest hobby in the world, but if you start working out how much you pay for every time you take the boat out, you're doing it wrong.

Andy


----------



## rhsanborn (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm incredibly lucky to have what I have. Lake Huron, $600/season. I have a 30' Morgan OI. Includes electric, water, community bathrooms.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I moor mine behind the house but if I chose to get a slip in Warwick Cove, RI it would run from $80 - $120 per foot for the season ( May - Oct). The $120 number would be at a spot with some real nice amenities (pool, bar, etc...).

My dock is good for the dinghy but if I wanted to put one out to get me to enough water for a 5'2" draft boat it would be upwards of $70K(not happening:laugher)


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

Dana Point is expensive, but San Diego area marinas are not necessarily cheaper. Jfurlong's Mission Bay slip is a very good deal for the San Diego area and Mission Bay is a nice place. The slips in San Diego Bay run more like $450 to $630 for the same 30' slip, with the average being around $500+. Like others have mentioned, a limited amount of very desirable real estate=high prices.


----------



## wauchope (Mar 10, 2007)

$678.00 with tax per year in Northwestern Ontario for a 24 foot slip, finger docks on both sides, wifi and electricity included.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

around ~$450 for a 36' sailboat, plus 100 bucks liveaboard fee so $550 p/m

This is in Victoria, fishermans wharf


----------



## pcwallace (Jul 13, 2012)

Where do you find $9 a foot in LA harbor?

In Seattle I paid $11 a foot for a 60-foot slip.

In La Paz, Mexico I pay $15 a foot. Then I pay through the nose for electricity. It comes to about $1100 a month.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

benesailor said:


> I'm always curious to hear what people pay for slip fee's. I plan on moving south someday; kinda like to have a base for comparison.
> 
> I've heard some horror stories, like florida. I remember talking to a fella on the plane to FL complaining that he couldn't find a slip and was stuck paying $2k a month+ until he could find somewhere else. Plus side he got to walk past Tiger's boat on the weekend.
> When my boat was in FL it was on a mooring in Palm Beach; cost nada. It was a beautiful location.
> ...


Tiger's new yacht is a 155' Christensen yacht, so I suppose it may run more that $250 a month for a slip. I'll bet the poor fellow that couldn't find anything for less than $2,000 a month was in the Tiger Wood's yacht class. That's the way all of Florida is nowadays though. Everyone's a billionaire.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Southeast Florida is expensive for those than only look for slips along the ICW and especially the big tourist places with the tiki bars. 

If you shop up the New River in Lauderdale or at private dock listings you can find $1/ft daily transient rates or about $11/ft monthly rates.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

$386 for the entire season, roughly May through mid-October for a 32' slip. Includes water, electric (can't run Air Conditioners, though), wifi, showers. You do have to be a member of the Yacht Club, though, which cost me another $108 this year (I don't pay regular dues since I am a club officer). 

It isn't located in paradise - Hudson River 60 miles north of NYC - and the sailboat slips are on the outside, exposed to the r
iver traffic wake - but it works for me! Another bonus is that I live a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

~$315/mo for a 27' boat in King Harbor/Redondo Beach. But I've been there for a while, so I pay a little bit below the "going rate". Anything in LA/Long Beach tends to be cheaper, except for the brand new/up-scale marinas. Marina Del Rey tends to be a bit pricier.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> $386 for the entire season, roughly May through mid-October for a 32' slip. Includes water, electric (can't run Air Conditioners, though), wifi, showers. You do have to be a member of the Yacht Club, though, which cost me another $108 this year (I don't pay regular dues since I am a club officer).
> 
> It isn't located in paradise - Hudson River 60 miles north of NYC - and the sailboat slips are on the outside, exposed to the r
> iver traffic wake - but it works for me! Another bonus is that I live a couple hundred yards away.





> ~$315/mo for a 27' boat in King Harbor/Redondo Beach. But I've been there for a while, so I pay a little bit below the "going rate". Anything in LA/Long Beach tends to be cheaper, except for the brand new/up-scale marinas. Marina Del Rey tends to be a bit pricier.


That's cheap given the price of real estate around there.

So my monthly equates to $310 a month. A new 2500sqft home a mile off the water is around $160k. 
So i'm thinking that my marina owner is banking some change vs. some other neighborhoods nationwide. 
I may be off though because NY property taxes are atrocious.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

benesailor said:


> That's cheap given the price of real estate around there.
> 
> So my monthly equates to $310 a month. A new 2500sqft home a mile off the water is around $160k.
> So i'm thinking that my marina owner is banking some change vs. some other neighborhoods nationwide.
> I may be off though because NY property taxes are atrocious.


Your marina owner has some expenses that a SoCal marina doesn't have; like ice damage and/or hauling the docks out of the water every year. Also, your marina is only getting slip fees half of the year, but (at least in theory) has a similar investment in equipment and such as a marina operating 12 months of the year.

On the other hand, the difference folks pay just within this area can be pretty amazing. For example, Marina Del Rey rents are all over the map, and seem to be going up. I know of at least two marinas within MDR that changed management/ownership within the last few years and the rents doubled or tripled with hardly any improvement in the facilities. The real pisser here is that most of the harbors were developed with public funds, and are still owned by local government agencies. But the marinas are leased and operated by private companies that act as if there should be absolutely no public input into how much they gouge boat owners.


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

wauchope said:


> $678.00 with tax per year in Northwestern Ontario for a 24 foot slip, finger docks on both sides, wifi and electricity included.


I've been lurking in this thread for a while and was wondering if anyone had me beat. You did it! I'm paying $110 per month, includes new club house, water, elec, wifi, laundry, showers and etc. 29' boat but the 4' shallow draft gets me in the low rent section. Oriental NC.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> Your marina owner has some expenses that a SoCal marina doesn't have; like ice damage and/or hauling the docks out of the water every year. Also, your marina is only getting slip fees half of the year, but (at least in theory) has a similar investment in equipment and such as a marina operating 12 months of the year.


True, but..
Makes money hauling/unstepping/storing boats all winter, then makes money putting them back in! So the storage fee is almost as much as the summer fee. Not a soul to be found from Dec-Mar.



> On the other hand, the difference folks pay just within this area can be pretty amazing. For example, Marina Del Rey rents are all over the map, and seem to be going up. I know of at least two marinas within MDR that changed management/ownership within the last few years and the rents doubled or tripled with hardly any improvement in the facilities. The real pisser here is that most of the harbors were developed with public funds, and are still owned by local government agencies. But the marinas are leased and operated by private companies that act as if there should be absolutely no public input into how much they gouge boat owners.


When you have 2 entities trying to make money it can't be good. You sailboaters are rich don't you know. 
.........And the sailing industry wonders why they aren't attacting young people


----------



## wauchope (Mar 10, 2007)

nccouple, no I don't believe that I do have you beat. Our sailing season here is usually only 4 1/2 months long months long at best . Ice on the lake is still nearly four feet thick and for the second year in a row crane-in has been postponed due to the ice . $110/month sounds really good.


----------



## Matt134 (Apr 24, 2014)

122$ month for 30ft plus 4$ for each day you want power. Powell river bc canada


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Along the Texas coast, for a 40' slip, rates vary between $200/month and $400/month depending oh now posh the marina and how desirable the location. Live aboard fee is usually $60-$75. Electricity is metered. Wifi and water are included. 

This is for floating docks. Fixed piers are less, but there are not too many around.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm looking at my bill that just came in for Pass Christian, MS harbor.

$3.50 per foot for 42 boat equals $147.00
Utlities fee of 25.00
Tax of 10.29

Total monthly bill = $182.29

And, if you pay for the whole year in advance, they only charge you for eleven months.

I had a slip for a 32' boat in Miami that cost me twice the price, ten years ago.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

$2.75/foot with power. No facilties, but what a price. Deale, MD (mid-Chesapeake).

The real deals are in very small marinas (my situation) and from folks with a few slips for rent behind the house. It isn't a yacht club scene, but the marina across the creek is 3 times the cost. I'm sure this is true everywhere, it just requires more leg work. Many are only advertised on small road-side and dock-mounted signs. You've got to hunt.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

pdqaltair said:


> $2.75/foot with power.


That is the daily rate for a transient slip in most places


----------



## maisis00 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just bought a 30' Lancer which floats on Lake Travis in Austin, Texas, so I've spent a lot of time lately researching this around here. I've seen rates here as low as $165 USD or as high as $300+ USD per month, it just seems to depend on the location and type of marina. In general, it seems as if the marinas that are closer to 'deep water' _(a relative phrase)_ tend to be the higher cost at $8-$11 USD per foot. Although, we have a few sailboat only marinas which tend to be $5-$7 USD per foot. I've been told by two managers of different sailboat only marinas that the lower rates have to do with there being less maintenance overhead of open air dock facilities. I don't personally know how true that is, but at least managers seem to have a common narrative.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

maisis00 said:


> Although, we have a few sailboat only marinas which tend to be $5-$7 USD per foot. I've been told by two managers of different sailboat only marinas that the lower rates have to do with there being less maintenance overhead


Dodd Street Docks has *really* low maintenance overhead, since they never do any. Then again it is one of the best possible locations on the lake and cheaper than dirt.


----------



## shananchie (Jan 29, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale, where I used to live, is mostly private docks behind homes. The cheapest space for a 30-footer anywhere near Port Everglades was about $450 a month. 

Fifteen minutes north, in Pompano Beach, I could find docks easily for $300 that were close to Hillsboro Inlet. Hillsboro is more scenic than Port Everglades, but also more treacherous.

In Tampa Bay, where I now live, Gulfport Marina will rent to a 30-footer for $275 a month. St. Petersburg Marina is $400 for people who aren't city residents. Gulfport is a better deal anyway because it's closer to the Gulf and the Intracoastal.

In true Florida tradition, the most outrageous dock fees are reserved for transient boaters, i.e., tourists. You can easily pay $100 a night or more. 

The last time I was at Gilbert's Marina on Jewfish Creek in Key Largo, it was more expensive to dock a 30-foot boat there than it was to rent a room!

I anchored about 100 yards off Gilbert's, thank you, for the price of $0.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at my bill right now. $3.50 a foot, plus power charge of $25 and tax, for direct ocean access.

Works out to $182.29 a month for my 42 foot sailboat.

I can remember when I had to pay about $300 a month, for a 32 foot boat, in a much worse slip in Miami.

And, you are so right about Florida and transients. I've paid more than $182 for one night in Florida when passing through, (the transient rate in my marina is like .50 a foot per night).

People who think southern Florida (and you have to make that distinction, because it really is two different states in the south and the north) gigs transients though, ought to see what it does to the people who live there.  I don't miss living there one little bit.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

Here in NJ I pay 1800 and change for a 23 foot Santana


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

$6600 per season (May~October) 75 foot slip. Great Lakes


----------



## Dirtyfloats (Apr 21, 2014)

Not a damn thing! 
ok, sure the boat isnt done, and is in front of the house....

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Cobb Island Md.....good slips.....$125 a month plus elect. I get mine free being the " dockmaster " In case you haven't heard of Cobb Island , we're world famous as the place where the women have the widest asses of anywhere in the world . The happiest man on the island is a retired tent maker from Saudi Arabia named Omar the tentmaker . Now he makes women's panties instead of tents & is doing quite well here .


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

In the Northeast, Maine especially, there aren't very many marinas, so there are not that many slips. Most people up here buy moorings that they then own, that sit 200-300 feet off shore. A new 1000 pound mooring is about $1000. A used 2500 lb might go for $700. There is a maintenance fee that is required for about $100 a year. Mine is due for a chain replacement in about three years and that will cost an additional $300 extra, but then will be good for 8-10 years. All the moorings are pulled from the water in the winter, and dumped in the shore.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

zarathu-
They pull the entire MOORING? Not just the float? for the winter?


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

hellosailor said:


> zarathu-
> They pull the entire MOORING? Not just the float? for the winter?


YUP.

They have this big barge with a large hydraulic crane on it. They are fun to watch in the spring and the late fall. The just take them over to the very rocky beach and dump them, making a note of whose is where on some kind of map, or putting some kind of tag on each of them.

If they just pulled off the float, then they'd have to send a diver down to find thependant and the mooring block and chain. I had a friend who had some whacko come in and break off the float, and he couldn't find the mooring pendant when he went out. The company had to send a diver down to locate it which was a real pain since the water up here is not exactly clear.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> zarathu-
> They pull the entire MOORING? Not just the float? for the winter?


The moring field I am looking at on the Hudson I am looking at does it that way, they pull every year. Mooring is 200 or 250 a year, don't remember. You have to provide your own mooring, ten times the length in pounds for a steel mushroom.

Marinas around here range from $50 a foot for minimal facilities to $120 a foot for the May through October season.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

miatapaul said:


> The mooring field I am looking at on the Hudson I am looking at does it that way, they pull every year. Mooring is 200 or 250 a year, don't remember. You have to provide your own mooring, ten times the length in pounds for a steel mushroom.
> 
> Marinas around here range from $50 a foot for minimal facilities to $120 a foot for the May through October season.


Here, the moorings we buy are lumps of granite since we have a lot of granite up here. We have to remember that we lose about 30% of the total weight due to the increased buoyancy of the rock. Its hard to imagine rock as being buoyant, but it is. But for my 1200 pound displacement boat, a 2500 pound block of granite is way more than what is needed. I always try to be conservative. My yacht club here has never lost a boat on one of our moorings, even for a few people who failed to pull or move their boats during one of the few hurricanes that we get. Most people will either move the boats to a safe anchor deep in one of the very sheltered harbors, or pull the boat from the water.


----------



## redfishnc (Jan 22, 2017)

Paid $3k for a 30' slip in Oriental, NC (Pecan Grove). Slip fees seem to be lower there now. More empty slips than I remember over the last 10 years. Now I pay $4800 at Wrightsville Beach, NC and am very close to the inlet, no bridges to deal with and I don't have to motor for over an hour to get there. Seems the further you are from the inlet the less the slip fees. I thought I would see higher rates in many places but am a little surprised.


----------

